# Jasmine E.O...



## Emily Klesick (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get 100 percent pure and natural Jasmine essential oil for less than 25 or 50 dollars for a quarter oz.?


----------



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

I know this is an old post but just in case you were still looking 

http://addy.com/brinkley/245.html


----------

